# Very Confused about this Bmw



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok i saw this car on car domain..it looks ok but alot jumped out at me about this car...
First they say the car is a 2004 but it has 750 on the back of it..and thats impossible...also another pic has 745 on the back of it...lol something just isnt right about this car haha ..check it out for yourself and post your thoughts..

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/703340


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't like it. Some cheeseball who threw on a 750 badge on his 745. The 22 x 11 wheel in the rear looks lame. Way out of place, way to thick for not having a widebody conversion. Now if this dude lost the white wheels, lost the orange interior and stickers, i'd like his ride.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Steve645 said:


> I don't like it. Some cheeseball who threw on a 750 badge on his 745. The 22 x 11 wheel in the rear looks lame. Way out of place, way to thick for not having a widebody conversion. Now if this dude lost the white wheels, lost the orange interior and stickers, i'd like his ride.


I know for a fact personally that he spent roughly $30k-$50k+ getting the car the way that you see it pictured. I know the owner of this car personally, his name is Sean M., he's the President & Founder of East Coast Clothing based out of Baltimore, MD, hence the big sticker on the back of his car-can't knock the guy for advertising his own co.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

wwb4 said:


> I know for a fact personally that he spent roughly $30k-$50k+ getting the car the way that you see it pictured. I know the owner of this car personally, his name is Sean M., he's the President & Founder of East Coast Clothing based out of Baltimore, MD, hence the big sticker on the back of his car-can't knock the guy for advertising his own co.


why is he trying to pass it off for a 750??


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

kato23 said:


> Ok i saw this car on car domain..it looks ok but alot jumped out at me about this car...
> First they say the car is a 2004 but it has 750 on the back of it..and thats impossible...also another pic has 745 on the back of it...lol something just isnt right about this car haha ..check it out for yourself and post your thoughts..
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/703340


Can't knock him for trying.......well if you don't like this car, than you may like one of his many others, he's also got a nice new Range Rover, a Cayenne Turbo, and he just picked up a 6 series a couple of months ago, it's his new baby.


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

wwb4 said:


> I know for a fact personally that he spent roughly $30k-$50k+ getting the car the way that you see it pictured. I know the owner of this car personally, his name is Sean M., he's the President & Founder of East Coast Clothing based out of Baltimore, MD, hence the big sticker on the back of his car-can't knock the guy for advertising his own co.


I apologize, i don't know the guy, i take back the cheeseball thing. IMO it's $30-$50k wasted. Come on dude, orange suede interior? You honestly don't think that the rear wheels don't look right?


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

yan_745Li said:


> why is he trying to pass it off for a 750??


He didn't want to......when he put it in the shop to have the bodykit done.....it was right around the time the new 750i/il was coming out, and the guy that did his work suggested that he swap the badge from a 745 to a 750. Sean didn't care either way so the guy just did it with the bodywork and paintwork. That's the story of how the badge came to be on the car.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Steve645 said:


> I apologize, i don't know the guy, i take back the cheeseball thing. IMO it's $30-$50k wasted. Come on dude, orange suede interior? You honestly don't think that the rear wheels don't look right?


Can't blame a guy for trying to be unique. He's the type of guy that likes to push the envelope and try and make his car stand out from the bunch. I totally agree some of the mods aren't quite right, and the car is definitely not to "my" liking, but it's "his" money spent, and he's happy.....and you would honestly be surprised at all of the countless compliments that he gets on the car......especially the interior and deep dish rims.....because "they're" different....and that's what he wanted.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

well i agree that puttin the 750 badge on there was kind of lame..if its a 745 then leave it like that...changing the badge is always really really lame to me..he might as well put 760 on there ...the rims i can deal with because i like deep dish also


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey I can not knock the guy for trying to be different, and like you said I'm sure it gets attention and comps. That being said, if you do not have a certain model, you shouldn't put that model's badging on your car. I updated the tailights on my last car to a newer models version and left the old badge). 

The wheels are just not the right spec, thats my only problem with them. The kit is another story altogether, but I am not going to just needlessly bash the guys car.

Its cool though different strokes for different folks, tell him put the 745 badge back on and enjoy:thumbup:


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Steve645 said:


> I apologize, i don't know the guy, i take back the cheeseball thing. IMO it's $30-$50k wasted. Come on dude, orange suede interior? You honestly don't think that the rear wheels don't look right?


:stupid: everyone knows the best interior for the 7 series is pink Naugahyde. :tsk:

However, I have to admit, cheeseballs would go nicely with orange suede. :thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Look at the rear bumper where those ugly "quad" exhaust stick through on the first picture, on the second, they've vanished!


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Somebody rescue that poor E65 before it's abused further!


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

philippek said:


> Somebody rescue that poor E65 before it's abused further!


lol well overall the vehicle isnt bad...but i guess he just went a different route with his..:dunno:


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

kato23 said:


> lol well overall the vehicle isnt bad...but i guess he just went a different route with his..:dunno:


A different route?:dunno:

I would say his navigation is busted.


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> A different route?:dunno:
> 
> I would say his navigation is busted.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

chuck92103 said:


> A different route?:dunno:
> 
> I would say his navigation is busted.


haha :lmao::lmao:


----------

